
Flutter Dev as a Hobby? - pergadad
I&#x27;m in a non-tech career but would like to do app&#x2F;web dev to play around with code and stay current on how tech works on practice. I have basics in JS, Java, Python from various courses but just not enough to really start shipping anything. Is Flutter a smart place to get started for someone that does not care about profitability&#x2F;teamwork&#x2F;etc and would just like to play around with code? Will this lock me out of putting things e.g. on F-Droid? What else would you recommend?
======
oriolgg
I've been using Flutter at work for the past month, having used Ionic before
(cross-platform but non-native experience), and I'm liking it so far.

If your goal is to play around with code, learn and have fun, I would say give
Flutter a try.

It won't lock you out of publishing on F-Droid or anywhere else as far as I
understand. And you if you just want to play around you can install your apps
directly to your phone with no platform whatsoever.

Since you mention you don't have much programming experience, I would
recommend doing some course at Udemy such as this[0], and decide by yourself
if Flutter is fun enough - for me it is. But please, don't buy the course at
the overpriced tag, don't pay more than 10-15$ for one of those.

[0] [https://www.udemy.com/flutter-bootcamp-with-
dart/](https://www.udemy.com/flutter-bootcamp-with-dart/)

